# Holland Grill



## topbud

I have not posted in a while. I have had the Holland Grill for a year or two and it has been a challenge. The food always turns out great, but sometimes it takes way longer to achieve the desired outcome. I am wondering if anyone on here has one and what tips you can give me? would it be considered a "smoker" ?
I look forward to replies. Thanks. 
I am doing ribs and a beer chicken today. I will let you know how it comes out.


----------



## mossymo

I have owned Hollands (Traditional & a Companion) for 11 years or so, great grill, puts out great food but they are not for everyone. Seems a majority of people purchasing a propane grill want to fire it up and have a hamburger in 5 to 10 minutes. That is not going to be accomplished with a Holland (more like 30 to 45 minutes). 

Over the years I have had a few people complain about how slow their Holland is, but when I offer to purchase it from them they reconsider. I am sure they start thinking about the retail price they paid and also remember the taste from the meals they have made on them.

Holland has an indirect flame cooking method that uses the juices from the meat to flavor the meat. Also Holland grills have one temperature setting 325º - 350º. You can use them as a smoker (with one heat setting), they come with a wood chip tray that sets in the corner under the grill, on top of the drip tray. This works, but nothing to brag about.

Recently I purchased a Smoke Daddy Big Kahuna for cold smoking with my smokers. First time I used it I hooked it up to my Traditional Holland and grilled Ribeye's. The steaks were great and the smoke generator worked great and was much better than the chip tray that comes with a Holland.

I am very happy with Holland grills, will always own one. "Right tool for the right job."


----------



## werdwolf

Mine always seemed way slow.  I have it on natural gas.  My temps were always a little slow.  I drilled the nipple  (anyone got a better name for the little screw in thing that regulates the gas flow?) but just a tiny bit.  Now my temps are 350-375.  I still get that great taste, just a little faster.  Just be careful not to bore out to much!


----------



## mossymo

werdwolf
When switching a propane burner over to natural gas you are suppose to change out the orifice (nipple) for another which will have a larger hole in it, which that is what you basically did. This is because propane burns hotter than natural gas.


----------



## werdwolf

Ya, I did that and I was still just hanging on the edge of the "green zone" for cooking.  researched on the web and others were having the same problem, and this seemed to be the solution.  I mean it was taking me 45- 50 minutes just to grill some burgers.  Now its about 25.


----------



## azrocker

I have seen posts on drilling out an orifice for a grill. I am sure it is the same.

http://www.barbecuen.com/faqs/convert.htm


----------



## jarold

go to Holland's web site and you can order a orifice of various sizes.  If you drill out your orfice and it is to big your heat can go up to 750 degrees real easy.  This way you still have your old orifice for a quick replacement.  www.hollandgrill.com


----------



## ripstaur

I bought this grill on the advice of some friends. Initial research showed that people who love it, really love it; the idea of no flare-ups was a plus. I figured for the 1200-plus bucks I paid for the Epic and the Sear-Mate, I'd get a really high-quality grill. It took a while to put it together, and you have to soap-test all the fittings (this threw me for a loop...I'd bought many grills before and this was the first one where I had to do the QA). The door latch is a cheap plastic magnetic thing that broke pretty quickly. The door itself has a handy little shelf, and it has holes on the inside, ostensibly for some hooks that you would be able to hang grill tools from, but you'd need very short grill tools, and the hooks don't stay in the holes--they fall out as soon as you open (or close) the door. So that was kind of disappointing.

The promotional videos on their website show people smoking meat, and slow cooking. If you fill the pan with water, you can lower the temperature to 300. That's not really low enough temperature, though, for true slow-cooking. I ended up slow-cooking for several hours in the oven, then moving the meat to the grill to finish. It's a compromise that produces OK results, but if they had an actual flame control, you could actually do some great slow-cooking in the grill. Odd how that bit of seemingly simple technology has evaded the engineers at Holland. The little smoking chips drawer is a joke. It's located too far from the heat to be effective...Sometimes it would put off a little smoke after a half hour or so, sometimes the chips would just sit there...the ones on the bottom might char a little, but most of them were still intact. Even when it did work, the smoke was just not enough; some leaked out the front of the drawer, and most of it would rise around the drip pan. I ended up installing a Big Kahuna smoke generator from SmokeDaddy. It fixed the smoke problem, but I just never got great results, because you couldn't slow cook. 

Reliability sucks...I've had to replace at least part of the gas delivery system 3 times, once because it leaked, flared up and burnt the entire control panel up. Never had as bad an experience with any other grill, even cheapies. It's sitting on my deck useless now because I won't pay them for another regulator hose. Don't waste your money, especially if you want to do ribs or other things. It does cook a good steak, and chicken and pork chops, but what grill doesn't?  For the same money, you could get a decent pellet grill, or buy a higher-end grill with temperature control, and install a smoke generator.


----------

